# In light of the current Events...



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

...on the meeting place forums, If you want somewhere where you can post without feeling like you are being picked on just post it here. This is quite a laid back forum, and as we have no meeting place- well. Try to stay remotely on topic please.








Dont go to EZboard, its awful over there.


----------



## Pat.. (May 27, 1999)

Good call Nikki


----------

